# How hardy are tadpole



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I got a bug up my but yesterday and started cleaning house. Well I had to move my fruit fly cup with my one lonely tad in it. (also had to move a thing of eggs but they escaped unharmed). Any ways BUtch came home as asked me to go to lunch. I was starving so I dropped verything and went to lunch. Lunch turned into a could hours of gambling ( but I won $400) and when I come home my two kittens ( well cats actualyy but they are so small they still get called kittens) are playing table hockey with my fruit fly container with the tad pole in it. Luckily they didnt knock the lid off and he still had some water. He is about 2 weeks old. I added soem more water and put him back where he belong but he was swimming kinda funny. Today he is swimming fine. do you think he will be ok? ANy body else every had tadpole mishaps? Am I a horrible tadpole mom or what . Cant believe I did that. Now if he lives he has to stay with me


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

As long as it is swimming fine now it is probably fine. Sometimes if you do something to stress it out like move it, or change the water, it can go into a little bit of a shock - it will look dead, but most of the time it will come to and be just fine after that.


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

I've had vent eggs in the film canister before and it acidently rolled a little bit but they came out fine. In your case, yeah, yours should be fine. Now I've read that early devoplment of the egg, you dont want to move it, exspecialy in a film canister because if the egg flips upside down, it messes the development of the egg and you loose the egg. So just keep that in mine....


----------

